# A Chilly Ride in VA



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Went for a nice chilly 25degree(F) ride yesterday. My route started out in Vienna, VA onto the W&OD trail to the 4-Mile Run Trail, then back up the Mt Vernon Trail to the I-66 Trail and W&OD. I have thousands of miles on these trails, but I've never actuallys stopped along the way to look at the sights. But today I decided to stop and take a few pics.

I cross 495 (the infamous DC Beltway), and am always glad when I'm on my bike, and not in my car - even in frigid temps.

There's a stream that follows the W&OD and 4 Mile Run trails. Right past this was the Bluemont Station Train from around 1924. The wind wasn't too bad in this direction as it was at my back. I knew I would have to turn into it though for the final 20 miles. 10 MPH winds w/ mid-20s temps would make for a nice chilly ride.

After that stop, I kept heading down the Reagan Intl Airport to watch some planes take off. I then tried a few shots on shadows. By then, the winds were were high and the wind chill was particularly biting. I thought about calling the missus, but my ego wouldn't let me. 

Finally, there was a flock of birds that liked to fly in front of me along the Mt. Vernon Trail. They would land then take off again as I got closer. This continued for quite a while.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

The winter months of riding are being. The winter is nice to ride in as long as you dress for it. I'm familiar with the ego thing with the wife. Are those Phil Wood hubs on your bike? If so how do you like them, I just bought a pair and have to build them up now.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

spot said:


> The winter months of riding are being. The winter is nice to ride in as long as you dress for it. I'm familiar with the ego thing with the wife. Are those Phil Wood hubs on your bike? If so how do you like them, I just bought a pair and have to build them up now.


They're Phil Woods. Great hubs - I've ridden them for a year through all sorts of weather/conditions with no problems.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet bike!

I thought it wasn't the temps the last couple of days that were so bad, it was the wind making the temps hurt that was tough. Of course that means the trails are almost empty which is always a good thing.

Nice report.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Sweet bike!
> 
> I thought it wasn't the temps the last couple of days that were so bad, it was the wind making the temps hurt that was tough. Of course that means the trails are almost empty which is always a good thing.
> 
> Nice report.


Thanks. I love that bike as much as my other "carbon wonder bike" w/ full record etc. Something about it just make me smile.

The wind was a beast on Friday. I was pretty warm except the feet. I'll have to figure out another method to keep the toes warm.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Yep, it was a bit chilly Friday when the wind came up, but it wasn't too bad and the DC area MUTs were blessedly clear. I saw just a handful of cyclists on the ride home, and hardly any runners at all. Thanks for the pics--I've logged many a mile on your route, although my commute starts well inside the beltway, and takes the Custis, to the Mt. Vernon (at Roosevelt Island), to the 14th Street Bridge, and then up the mall to work (with a detour at the point if time permits and weather encourages).

Nice lookin' fixie--pista concept track?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

djg said:


> Yep, it was a bit chilly Friday when the wind came up, but it wasn't too bad and the DC area MUTs were blessedly clear. I saw just a handful of cyclists on the ride home, and hardly any runners at all. Thanks for the pics--I've logged many a mile on your route, although my commute starts well inside the beltway, and takes the Custis, to the Mt. Vernon (at Roosevelt Island), to the 14th Street Bridge, and then up the mall to work (with a detour at the point if time permits and weather encourages).
> 
> Nice lookin' fixie--pista concept track?


There were hardly any people on the MUTs - thats one thing about the winter months, it definately thins out the crowds. 

And its a pista concept frame w/ a Planet X track fork, DTRR1.1 rims w/ Phil hubs, Ritchey bar/stem, and a Cane Creek front brake. I've had this one about a year, and its seen many miles on the DC MUTs.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> They're Phil Woods. Great hubs - I've ridden them for a year through all sorts of weather/conditions with no problems.


I have a friend that is still riding a set of wheels that he built up with Phil hubs in the early 1970's. They have 10's of thousands of miles on them and NEVER have been serviced. They have great products.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Love that birds shot. Came out really good in a eerie way.


----------

